# Easton EC70 vs EC90 riser bar



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

I've crashed my bike quite bad 6 weeks ago. I injured my back, so I still have to wait 8 more weeks to start revalidation. But I'm already looking to get my bike back in shape ;-)

I don't really think the bike crashed on the handle bar, but just to be save I am thinking of exchanging my present Easton EC70 riser with another one.

For the moment I'm looking at these ones:
Easton EC70 MonkeyLite CNT XC Riser 685 mm 155 gr 104 euro
Easton EC90 SL Riser Bar 635 mm 135 gr 127 euro

If I buy the EC70, I still have to cut of 4 cm, so I'm wondering if there is much weight difference left between them then to justify the 23 euro/31 US dollar difference.

Or are there better alternatives, keeping in mind that I live in Europe?


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Why don't you just get a Hylix raiser bar that's hella cheap and as light as the Easton EC70? It also has reinforced ends so you can use endbars.

Hylix bar


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

You should be saving around 10g if you cut the EC70. I'd just go with the EC70, unless you really need to save those 10g(which, in that case, maybe you should look at schmolke)!

Personally I'm a bit scared of the cheap ebay carbon handlebars. A little_ too_ risky for me.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

My wife has an EC90 riser, 635mm on her bike, except it weighed 160 grams:nono:


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

I faced the same options as you. As usual I had a dilemma because I wondered what was important, spending extra money just to have a flagship carbon bar but a very small weight shaving(after you trim down the EC70) or saving the extra money for just a 10g weight penalty. 

I went with the EC70 in the end. Great, strong bar. I recommend you to get the Easton carbon paste while you are at it


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

COLINx86 said:


> Personally I'm a bit scared of the cheap ebay carbon handlebars. A little_ too_ risky for me.


I also am a bit scared of these cheap handlebars. I have to admit that I rather pay 2 to 3 times more to be a bit more certain of the durability.



xc71 said:


> My wife has an EC90 riser, 635mm on her bike, except it weighed 160 grams:nono:


Is this the 2011 version or a earlier one?



TheGenTwo said:


> I went with the EC70 in the end. Great, strong bar. I recommend you to get the Easton carbon paste while you are at it


I'm also leaning more to the EC70 for the moment.
I have tacx carbon paste, I presume this is quite similar.


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

I also found the ritchey Superlogic Carbon UD Low Rizer for almost the same price as the easton XC70.
Would this be a better choice?


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

I dont know... Those Hylix Flat Carbon bars are selling for $12... I personally wouldn't feel comfortable riding that cheap carbon so close to my chest...


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

You guys need to get the notion of price as an indicator of quality out of your heads. If it's the same damn product with different branding I'd always choose the cheaper ones. Then again I like being different... user unknown or cheaper equipment but riding faster than others.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Veda said:


> You guys need to get the notion of price as an indicator of quality out of your heads. If it's the same damn product with different branding I'd always choose the cheaper ones. Then again I like being different... user unknown or cheaper equipment but riding faster than others.


Please dont put me into the "you guys" category. If it has anything to do with the MTBR community I don't belong. You see I never completed the mandatory douch-bag test when filling out my MTBR application, but still got registered 

Sorry Anyway  ... Different manufacturers use different manufacturing processes, some good some bad. Even materials are of different quality. Its pretty rare that the same manufacturer will distribute the exact same products to have brand names stamped on them and also be sold to "Chi's" distributing in Tokyo to be sold on fleabay...


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

So, after reading this post I was checking out the hylix integrated bar/stem!! That thing looks like it would be very scary to ride. Probably is pretty strong and compliant but i dont know if i could get over the look of it. kinda like a lefty fork.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

I bought what appears to be the same carbon bars from the ebay seller ian28033 except mine are more of a gloss 3K finish and don't say Hylix on them. They have worked flawlessly for well over a year and I think I paid like $40 shipped for them. I also bought a seatpost that matches and it too seems to be high quality.
I seriously think the reason they are so inexpensive is because they are factory direct and don't go through the multiple layers of markups through importers/distributors/dealers, etc., etc. and they don't say "Easton" or whatever on them and they for all practicle purposes would be hard to warranty, etc. due to shipping costs back to China and of course, why bother at $40?
Again they have worked perfectly, weigh what the seller has advertised, and appear to be high quality. For any of you that say they are cheap, unsafe, aren't durable, etc., you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

epiphreddy said:


> I bought what appears to be the same carbon bars from the ebay seller ian28033 except mine are more of a gloss 3K finish and don't say Hylix on them. They have worked flawlessly for well over a year and I think I paid like $40 shipped for them. I also bought a seatpost that matches and it too seems to be high quality.
> I seriously think the reason they are so inexpensive is because they are factory direct and don't go through the multiple layers of markups through importers/distributors/dealers, etc., etc. and they don't say "Easton" or whatever on them and they for all practicle purposes would be hard to warranty, etc. due to shipping costs back to China and of course, why bother at $40?
> Again they have worked perfectly, weigh what the seller has advertised, and appear to be high quality. For any of you that say they are cheap, unsafe, aren't durable, etc., you don't know what you are talking about.


I have no doubt that they all work flawlessly. Until they dont, and you catch a razor sharp fractured piece of carbon in your chest.

Just not worth the risk imo when quality tested parts sell for $40 bucks more...

Goto Easton's cycle website and just see some of what they do as far as testing and Quality control. I seriously doubt the budget copy companies are doing the same:
Easton Cycling « Easton Bell Sports


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you know of any documented bar failures where someone was injured? I really can't say that I know of any. I have heard rumors of it but I don't know of any actual cases or evidence. I have however cracked an Eason EC90 seatpost and I did not know it was cracked until weeks later after it continued to NOT stop squeaking no matter what I did to it. I don't think that carbon just up and explodes or dissentigrates or anything like fear mongers want people to believe. I have however had an Ellsworth truth Aluminum frame crack and break instantaneously. Luckily the bike just stopped on the rear wheel after it broke.
Also, where do you see Hylix flat bars selling for $12? I want three pairs for that price. All the ones I see are selling for $50+. The equivalent Easton EC90 bars are two or three times that price and then they are only 580mm wide versus the 600mm ebay bars.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

The Hylix bar I saw was probably an auction only price at $12 in that case. No I dont know of any real cases of Handle bar breakage but Ive heard stories. Ive worked with Carbon fiber in other industries and know that it can be dangerous if not formed together properly. For example, in the Car Audio business Ive seen custom boxes explode sending sharp pieces flying because of imperfections during molding. Carbon is one of those materials that can be incredibly strong or incredibly weak depending on the manufacturing process... Im not knocking your Hylix bar but it makes me feel more comfortable knowing easton does the testing they do...


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Ace5high said:


> I have no doubt that they all work flawlessly. Until they dont, and you catch a razor sharp fractured piece of carbon in your chest.[/url]


There are more documented carbon frame failures from Titus than Hylix bars. Then there should be more people suing or not recommending Titus carbon stuff... In the past years I've seen more broken alum frames and forks than carbon bars of any brand.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Veda said:


> There are more documented carbon frame failures from Titus than Hylix bars. Then there should be more people suing or not recommending Titus carbon stuff... In the past years I've seen more broken alum frames and forks than carbon bars of any brand.


Well that is good news for me on my Alum frame and Cabon Bar


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

I finally received my order.
I went for the EC90 SL. The price of the 70 was increased, so it was now only 12 euro cheaper than the SL.
I just put it on my scale and it is 137 gr, so quite close to the advertised weight.
My wallet is a lot lighter, but my bike also a bit ;-)


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I also have that bar at $104/135g with an ebay uno stem which weighs 100g.


----------



## greenerob (Sep 11, 2012)

Veda said:


> You guys need to get the notion of price as an indicator of quality out of your heads. If it's the same damn product with different branding I'd always choose the cheaper ones. Then again I like being different... user unknown or cheaper equipment but riding faster than others.


What a ******bag comment. I hear those Titus bikes are pretty cheap you hypocrite.


----------

